# Scale plans for BIG BOY?



## soccerrprp (Aug 11, 2009)

Greetings,

Where can i find to scale plans for the BIG BOY? Does anyone have plans for a model or actual plans? Or some place where i can get it?

Thank you.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I've got some actual blueprints of several engines, including the Big Boy. I doubt they would help you much, unless you were pretty good at scaling the dimensions down.

Bob


----------



## soccerrprp (Aug 11, 2009)

bob,

what format are the blueprints in? i can easily scale down electronically if they are in pdf or some editable document. 

my son is really into trains and have been looking to find blueprints of the big boy.

how can i get a copy from you?

thank you!

Richard


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

The blueprints, and they are the REAL thing, are on 3x6 sheets. I'd have to look at the scale as it's been some time since I had them out. They are in decimal inches as I recall. Most machine prints are that way, even back in those days. The problem would be getting them scanned to send to you. I know of no one locally that would be able to do that, not even Staples or Office Depot.

Bob


----------



## soccerrprp (Aug 11, 2009)

bob,

short of sounding too eager (which i am), how many of the 3x6 are there? any chance that you can have them scanned in quadrants (pieces) in electronic format? i'll combine all of the pieces scaled down when i received them. 

as long as all of the details are present, i can easily combine the pieces to recreate a complete plan. let me know if this is possible and what i can do to help you with your time.

thanks.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

There are well over 90 pages. They are the "blue" blueprints. I bought these about 15 years ago at an estate sale. I paid more than I wish to admit, but still got a pretty good deal. I have long thought about having sepias made, but have yet to find anyone with a machine large enough to accommodate the the prints, and I don't wish to remove the drawings from their binding. 

I will see what I can do to find someplace to scan them and place them in an e-file. I have never given thought to doing that before. I would imagine that they would have to be "reversed" in color to make it easier to print off. It would surely take a barrel of blue ink to have them printed.

I have an old flatbed plotter. But, it only handles 24" medium. If I could get them copied, reversed(in color), it would be nice, as I could adjust the size. They are in a metal drafting tube that they came in when purchased.

I will make a few phone calls today and tomorrow to some of my old engineering pals and see if they can help me out. But, I think that technology may have made the quest tougher. Finding someone with a scanning bed that large may be an endless, and fruitless, effort.

Bob


----------



## soccerrprp (Aug 11, 2009)

bob,

reversing color is not necessary. there are easy ways to invert color once in electronic format. wow, over 90-pages... i am mostly interested in the exterior details of the train. don't need to know dimensions, etc. of interior such as boiler pipes, pistons, etc. only the parts of the train that can be seen... does this help?

anyway, let me know what I can do to help, if at all possible.


Richard


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I found this sight in my search for how to get my prints onto a e-file.

The cost seems reasonable, though the drawings seem to be a might long.

http://www.livesteamlocomotives.com/drawings/bigboy.htm

My set includes drawings and diagrams of every piece, pipe, nut, bolt, washer...And a bunch of sheets with just the specifications. Even paint specs were included as I recall. And I paid about the same as tthey are charging a copy for their set. It looks like I have more elevations of assemblies than they offer.

Bob


----------



## soccerrprp (Aug 11, 2009)

bob, 

knew about that site, but not certain what the various options really mean. i am planning to do an accurate 3d model of the train and need side, front, rear, top views of the train with accurate measurements of pipes, wheels, everything on the exterior of the train. so, though buying is an option, i was hoping someone could help me on this forum and, of course, i have no idea what to buy...

richard


----------



## Kenworth (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Bob,

I'm from Australia and have been trying to find the big boy blue prints as i would like to a g scale live steam version myself. Any chance of getting a copy of your blueprints. Do they have all the technical information that would allow me to embark on this huge task.

thank you

ken


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

There are more than 90 pages of prints. I was told by an appraiser that they were production prints. The problem is their size. They are not the traditional 24x48 or 30x60. they are 36x72. I cannot find anyone or any place that has a scanning bed large enough to handle them. And the ones that were gracious enough to give me a quote........ well, let's just say that I'd have to mortgage the farm. They wanted 8-10x what I paid for them. They would have to scan them in sections then piece them together. Then they say they couldn't guarantee that the prints would be complete. They estimated over 200 man hours for the project.

I'm sorry I hung the apple in front of you, but I think that getting copies would be cost prohibitive. These prints, from what I understand, are quite rare. Sending them away, even insured, would not bring them back if they were lost, damaged or stolen. So, I am very reluctant to send them any distance to any place I don't know very well. 

Bob


----------



## soccerrprp (Aug 11, 2009)

bob,

understood. i'd be reluctant as well. thanks for the effort though. i really appreciate people who generous at heart!

richard


----------



## soccerrprp (Aug 11, 2009)

Great news! I got the complete plans for the BIG BOY on DVD in PDF format! I contacted the Union Pacific Historical Society in Wyoming. It cost about $30.

For anyone interested in getting detailed, authentic blueprints, I would suggest contacting the historical societies.


----------



## Juno (Feb 7, 2011)

soccerrprp - How good of quality were the pdfs you got from the historical society...very usable? I found this site and was thinking about purchasing. They say the plans are redrawn from the originals and the size (24x36) is very good. You got yours for $30 though and this is a little over $40 so I'm wondering which way I should go.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

No to steer you guys away from your found sources, but ...

I would think there's a good chance that the Smithsonian (American History museum division) would have Big Boy specs and plans on file and available to the public.

TJ


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

Just so you know soccer hasn't been here in just about two years


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Dohh! Good call. I have a bad habit of _not_ reading the post dates.

Story of my life ... stuck in a time warp ...

TJ


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

no problem just thought i'd tell juno so he dosn't wait to long for an anwser


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

hey, i appreciate the bumping since this tread started before i joined
:thumbsup:

off i go to the Smithsonian


----------

